# AD Job Market/Search



## dave1987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi All,

First post on the forum, but have been reading through a number of threads on here already that been really useful.

I’m currently mulling over a move to Abu Dhabi. My prospective employer has indicated that I will get 25-30k a month, with housing, flight home, medical etc. on top.

One thing that’s currently concerning me however, is Mrs dave1987’s ability to find a job in AD after having made the move. 

She doesn’t have a degree or any further education after UK a-levels, but has been working at her current firm for 10 years, working her way up from receptionist/PA to account manager in that time. The industry/position is pretty niche, and basically revolves around the utilities market in the UK, with her firm acting a broker – negotiating rates for other businesses with the main big energy suppliers.
How the job market in AD at this time? Is it possible to pick something up fairly quickly for someone with the broad experience explained above?

Do companies in AD like to employ people in such a situation (i.e. they wouldn’t have to pay her accommodation as I’d have that covered), or would go against you in some way as places can get filipinos/pakistanis etc. on cheaper rates?

I’m worried about bringing her along, only for her to find it difficult to gain employment. Her not working isn’t really an option as she’s not the stay at home type. We also don’t have any kids, so she’d be bored out of head. Also, I guess it an easy ‘in’ to start making friends if you have regular place of work to go to.
I’m also concerned about the “is it actually worth it factor”, as it’s probably not with just working on my own. She currently earns circa 32k (before tax) and me 37k (before tax) here in the UK. So ***-packet maths means that she’d ideally need to get something in the 12k-15k bracket to at least be on par with she gets here.

She’d be fairly comfortable in an office management, executive PA or energy-sector type role (non-technical). How are these to come by generally? I’ve seen a few horror stories on people not being able to get an employment locked in once in AD.
Any views on this from some of you experienced forum members would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Yes - you are right to be worried about finding a similar job for your wife - as they are not so common here - especially in Abu Dhabi - which is far smaller than Dubai.
Water and electricity are supplied by one state owned company in each Emirate - with no competition - so not like the deregulated power industry in the UK.
Many lower level clerical jobs are done by people from India, Phillipines etc. at a fraction of what UK people would be happy working for.
If she is really determined to work - then she should find something but not necessarily immediately.
Once she finds a job, then you just need to write a letter of no objection and her employer will get her a labour card - saving them the cost of a visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dave1987 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Steve. Would you say then that the job market in dubai is better than in Abu Dhabi? I'm guessing that it may be due to being bigger/better established? I could maybe look at living there and making the commute to facilitate that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dave1987 said:


> Thanks Steve. Would you say then that the job market in dubai is better than in Abu Dhabi? I'm guessing that it may be due to being bigger/better established? I could maybe look at living there and making the commute to facilitate that.


Hi,
My advice - don't live in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi - the commute is unpleasant, tiring and a bit dangerous (if done on a daily basis).
While Dubai is a bigger job market - the competition is much fiercer there, as it is the popular place for people to come to.
With less expats - then possibly she might have a better chance of securing a job in Abu Dhabi.
I don't recommend she applies for government clerical jobs - as these are rapidly becoming Emiratised and she would likely find her job short lived.
In actual fact, if you live in Abu Dhabi and need to commute to Dubai - it's not a bad journey as there is only a fraction of the traffic.
If I drop my son at his school on Saadiyat island at around 7.20 am - I am in Al Barsha area of Dubai by around 8.30 am, for example.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you are going to be working in the govt. sector then you are not allowed to live in Dubai (or you will forfeit your housing allowance; and may not be able to get a visa for your wife if the tenancy contract is not from AD)


----------

